# *.iso brennen



## lexi (5. November 2001)

Moin!
Könnt ihr Jungs und Mädels mir mal schnell verklickern mit welchem Prog ich *.iso-Files brenne?


----------



## Mindstorm (5. November 2001)

...ei benutz nero...


----------



## lexi (5. November 2001)

wo krich ich die in nero rein??


----------



## Shiivva (5. November 2001)

.iso brenn ich immer mit crwin.

kannst die dateien allerdings auch mit nem iso"buster", also so nen dateien-aus-isos-heraushol-programm *g*, herausholen
und dann brennen.


----------



## Mindstorm (5. November 2001)

wenn de nero hast, dann unter datei, dann cd von cd-image brennen oder so... musste halt mal gucken.

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## lexi (5. November 2001)

thx! Ich hab mir schnell CDRWIN gezogen, das mit Nero hab ich net gerafft..


----------



## Mindstorm (5. November 2001)

ei wenn's mit cdrwin klappt, is ja alles in budder!!!!  ;-)

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

Notfalls kannst du ja den guten alten Easy CD Creator hernehmen.
Ihr könnt jetzt schön schimpfen dass das Teil einfach nur primitiv ist, aber wenns mit dem ned geht lässt dus am besten bleiben.


----------

